# iPhone: Rogers OR Fido????



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Apparently not only will ROgers be carrying the iphone, but so will FIdo.

iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada

Now obviously Rogers does own Fido, but do you think it will be better to get a plan with Fido over Rogers? Do you think that Apple will be controlling the plans and it won't matter what side you join?

P.S. My G/F works at Rogers so she would be able to get 50% off the service plan, so Rogers will prolly be better choice for me.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ugh.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

no one knows what the plans look like, so how could anyone possibly inform you which one to get?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's a no-brainer.

Go for the 50% off plan.

(Why is this even posted?)


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Jarooda said:


> Apparently not only will ROgers be carrying the iphone, but so will FIdo.
> 
> iPhone - Where to Buy - Apple Canada
> 
> ...


You do that, bro. Do it.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

wat the hell where is yout g/f working? I am working for Robbers and they don't gie their employees 50% discounts.


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess my point is, how come there has been no speak about Fido and the iPhone??

P.S. No need to be rude....


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*Fido / Rogers = Same Thing*

Ultimately, these are the one and the same. Same company.
They share the same towers and cell system.
Perhaps that's why there has not been much talk on the subject. And more importantly, there have been no rate plans advertised for Fido nor Rogers to compare. So ultimately, there is nothing to talk about at this point.

And to add one thing, if you get 50% off with your gf, there is nothing to think about for you I would say.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

Jarooda said:


> I guess my point is, how come there has been no speak about Fido and the iPhone??
> 
> P.S. No need to be rude....


CNW Group | FIDO | Fido to Bring Apple(R) iPhone(TM) 3G to Canadians on July 11


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Jarooda said:


> I guess my point is, how come there has been no speak about Fido and the iPhone??
> .


HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - FIDO 3G iPhone official release thread


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Nobody yet knows what the plans will look like/cost, but if they are the same from both companies I will stick with Fido. They've been good to me so far.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Is Fido cheaper then Rogers? If not why do they charge $5 for the "Extended Network" aka Rogers' non-Fido area.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

On Fido, contracts are optional (though the iPhone plan will be one of the exceptions, I'm sure) and service is billed per second instead of per minute. Other than that though, they are pretty much the same thing when comparing billing.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Neither is Cheaper*

Fido+Rogers=Rogers Communications

iPhone 3G on Fido - $199 - 8GB/$299 - 16GB

Release mentioned that Rogers, Fido's owner will subsidize phone. For those suckers willing to pay for a fashion accessory. Data plans have not yet been released. My predicition:

$199/$299 - iPhone 3G 8/16 GB + 3yr Contract + $45 Data + $20 Voice + $ Extras.

These are the values: So to take advantage of this device you'll need a data plan that is $45+, a realistic voice plan so something like $30-$35, and the essentials which is a good deal at $20 (text msging, caller id, voice mail).

$45	4 MB* (BlackBerry Internet Service (BIS) only)	150 Weekday Minutes
Unlimited Evenings & Week-ends (9PM-7AM)
Unlimited Incoming Minutes	30¢/minute
$10/MB with Overage Protection	10 to 15 e-mails per day

It will be something similar to this. I don't know how Fido will deal with their phone as they really don't have much of a business plan.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm not sure if the two above posts were a response to my Extended Network question or not. Fido charges $5/mth to use Rogers' network. Therefore I'd hope Fido has a better deal or why would anyone sign with them.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Fido has per second billing and Rogers doesn't so as long as the data plans are the exact same, Fido would be the logical choice. I wouldn't probably would switch from one to the other though. If you are coming from Telus or Bell, Fido would be best.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Malco said:


> I'm not sure if the two above posts were a response to my Extended Network question or not. Fido charges $5/mth to use Rogers' network. Therefore I'd hope Fido has a better deal or why would anyone sign with them.


$5/mth is the system access fee and everyone pays it even Rogers.



> All three companies are currently being targeted by a class-action lawsuit that alleges the "system access" fees charged to their wireless subscribers – $6.95 at Rogers and Telus and $8.95 at Bell – unfairly misled people into thinking it was a government-mandated tax.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

Malco said:


> I'm not sure if the two above posts were a response to my Extended Network question or not. Fido charges $5/mth to use Rogers' network. Therefore I'd hope Fido has a better deal or why would anyone sign with them.


You don't have to have this option...

plus, you can ask ppl/family to go out for dinner free with Fido since the unlimited night start at 7pm, while Rogers start at 9pm...


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

jeepguy said:


> $5/mth is the system access fee and everyone pays it even Rogers.


I think he meant the expended network fee, which cost $0.25 per min or $5 per month if you're a Fido subscriber and uses Rogers network...


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

webterractive said:


> $45	4 MB* (BlackBerry Internet Service (BIS) only)	150 Weekday Minutes
> Unlimited Evenings & Week-ends (9PM-7AM)
> Unlimited Incoming Minutes	30¢/minute
> $10/MB with Overage Protection	10 to 15 e-mails per day
> ...


I agree and don't forget +tax+system access fee + $100/yr mobileMe, Without MobileMe it's just a nice smartphone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> Fido has per second billing and Rogers doesn't so as long as the data plans are the exact same, Fido would be the logical choice. I wouldn't probably would switch from one to the other though. If you are coming from Telus or Bell, Fido would be best.


Rogers has per second billing (after the first minute) for some corporate plans.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

jeepguy said:


> I agree and don't forget +tax+system access fee + $100/yr mobileMe, Without MobileMe it's just a nice smartphone.


Without MobileMe, you don't get things "pushed" directly to your iPhone whoopteedo lol, and if you take a new picture you can't upload it directly to your MobileMe gallery, ok no worries you can still dock it, sync it, and put your photos elsewhere. Maybe 2 hours later, maybe you get your email 15 minutes later, it's no big deal not everyone needs INSTANT-everything lol

Patrix.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

patrix said:


> Without MobileMe, you don't get things "pushed" directly to your iPhone whoopteedo lol, and if you take a new picture you can't upload it directly to your MobileMe gallery, ok no worries you can still dock it, sync it, and put your photos elsewhere. Maybe 2 hours later, maybe you get your email 15 minutes later, it's no big deal not everyone needs INSTANT-everything lol
> 
> Patrix.


I agree if you are just using it for personal stuff.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

there aren't very fido stores in my area so i'll be going with rogers. I just hope that the rogers stores in small towns will have them on the launch day as the town i live in only has 19 000 people so its a small store.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Of course, you can phone Rogers and place an order when the time comes...


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> there aren't very fido stores in my area so i'll be going with rogers. I just hope that the rogers stores in small towns will have them on the launch day as the town i live in only has 19 000 people so its a small store.


I live in a town that has less than 10,000 residents, and our Rogers kiosk is getting them, so I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Rogers stores*

in smaller towns might not have the iPhone for sale. You might need to go to a bigger place. I'm not sure if you can purchase the phone online w/ plan of course. Apple doesn't seem to be selling them online but is only merely advertising the device.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*But...*

you will definitly be among the first to own one if you town does get it.


----------

